# birds of prey



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

i have a few wondered if anyone else was interested in them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

love watching them:thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

contact hawksport!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> contact hawksport!


hiya:thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

borderer said:


> hiya:thumbup:


ello ello! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> ello ello! :001_wub:


you remind me of a bird of prey.good to look at and very gracefull:thumbup::arf:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

:blushing: well thank you!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Love birds of prey  I worked at a wildlife hospital for a while and was always intrested in the birds of prey we had come in, nothing better than watching them fly off again on release after treatment..


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Love birds of prey  I worked at a wildlife hospital for a while and was always intrested in the birds of prey we had come in, nothing better than watching them fly off again on release after treatment..


hiya hun hows things:thumbup:


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

they really are fantastic to have to have them fly free and return to you is such a thrill


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. They must all be behaving on the IFF if you have time to be on here. I fly a male saker










and a female harris over a rather unusual choice of dog


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

love the pointing Doberman and yes fancied a change of scenery from the iff  I have a harris a barn owl and a saker

"H" is slightly famous apearing in adverts advertising "Yorkshire"


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics. Kat67 comes on here occasionally as Tula


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

i dont keep them but i like taking there photo,

buzzard









sparrow hawk


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hawksport i love the last picture of yours!!


----------



## westiewill45 (Oct 28, 2010)

hi!i have a barn owl,3 harris's and a fairytail(ferouginous x redtail)they are so pretty xx no pics though soz xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you fly them all. Not many people breeding Ferutails


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

i like the sound of a fairytail


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

halkywalky said:


> i like the sound of a fairytail


I would of thought you read enough of those on that other place


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

yes i am an expert on modding fairy tales and boy have i heard a few


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

halkywalky said:


> i have a few wondered if anyone else was interested in them?


I'm a bird of prey maniac too. I know Hawksport is as well. What do you keep?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't own any I don't know nearly enough about them to do so but they're beautiful and amazing to watch flying


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

Paul Dunham said:


> I'm a bird of prey maniac too. I know Hawksport is as well. What do you keep?


I have a saker a harris and a barn owl that are pictured above but my daughter has Eagle owls, buzzards, kestrels and various falcons.She owns a small bird of prey center that i help her with.


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

my saker and my daughter with an owl


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics again. I thought it was your daughter that owned the center.


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, I have been toying with the idea of owning a Harris Hawk or some sort of small hunting bird for some time now. I was quite amazed how much dedication it takes to correctly hunt with hawks/owls etc after visiting a bird of prey centre up in Scotland earlier this year. I went through the introduction, flight demonstrations etc then onto the 'nitty gritty' (ie. NEVER over feed your bird of prey, weigh it before you go out to fly it and fly it when it is hungry to ensure that it comes back to you!) 

.....I decided to leave it for a while until I had more time to dedicate to the subject properly. 

I am still avidly interested though, the birds were awesome and I would so like to be able to pursue this interest when the time is right. 

There have been several birds lost in my area this year due to owners being mis-informed or mis-guided in the dedication this sport/passtime requires. Having been with experts in the field it has made me step back and think a little before going further at this stage

Would love to hear from some other fans :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

As well as weighing the bird you also need to weigh it's food and know what a given weight of different foods in diiferent weather conditions will do to the birds weight. For example if a hawk is flown early September and fed 1oz of mouse or rat it could be back to the the same weight the next day. The same hawk flown in January could be fed 6oz of rabbit and be back to the same weight the next day. 
Another thing about weight is a hawk that is too high will show a lot the same behaviour as a hawk that is too low, so you also need to know how to feel its keel and gauge its condition from that.


----------

